# Southeast France end October



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Anybody got any riding recommendations, tips or GPS tracks? 

We'll be renting a cottage somewhere between Nice and the Italian border and taking XC bikes (although we can deal with trails where 6-7" of travel would be more appropriate).

Thanks in advance!
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

San Remo or Finale Ligura.

Where are you staying?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=630230

(I even put a bunch of search term in that thread, so it would turn up if anybody bothered to search.)


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Holy cow, I must be completely blind! :eekster: Okay, I'm blaming it on the low-grade coffee at the office.

Thanks a bunch - will be looking into a couple of the points there. We're staying in Sospel, so I'm going to do little research in that area. I'll probably end up making a lot of tracks the night before each ride myself, but local info helps a lot.

Cheers!
Eric


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

eric said:


> Holy cow, I must be completely blind! :eekster: Okay, I'm blaming it on the low-grade coffee at the office.
> 
> Thanks a bunch - will be looking into a couple of the points there. We're staying in Sospel, so I'm going to do little research in that area. I'll probably end up making a lot of tracks the night before each ride myself, but local info helps a lot.
> 
> ...


I've *HEARD* that Breil has some riding, so you may want to check out that area too.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Will do! Thanks again - I've found a couple of routes that are usefull, plus some interesting info on Youtube and such about local riding. I think I'll end up buying one of the VTopo books in the supermarket once there - we've used them in the Embrun/Briançon area and they were surprisingly accurate.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

You don't need to go in Italy. Sospel's just one of the few Mecca of our sport. FYI this is the hometown of Nicolas Vouilloz, Fabien Barel ...

Check this out for your GPS : Uttagawa or VTT tour 

It's in French but it's so useful, just take a look for Alpes-Maritimes (aka 06) department!


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Ah, this explains the Nico video I found on YouTube  The trails look absolutely wonderful. I'll have a look at both sites - my French is sufficient to find my way around.

Managed to book a pretty big cottage as well. Now the worst part: sitting in de office for another 3 weeks


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

eric said:


> Ah, this explains the Nico video I found on YouTube  The trails look absolutely wonderful. I'll have a look at both sites - my French is sufficient to find my way around.
> 
> Managed to book a pretty big cottage as well. Now the worst part: sitting in de office for another 3 weeks


You're welcome 

Another website you should visit : GPSIES (an english version is avaible )

On another subject, be careful with your tire choice 'cause it's gonna be tough. Many locals are riding with HR 2.35 for the front and Larsen TT 2.35 for the rear.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh, that's good info. I'm used to riding MK 2.2 / TT 2.0 and MK2.4 / RK2.2 combo's in most of the Alps. Are the trail surfaces comparable to more northern areas, like Briançon / Embrun? (kinda far-fetched question but hey, might as well try... )


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

eric said:


> Oh, that's good info. I'm used to riding MK 2.2 / TT 2.0 and MK2.4 / RK2.2 combo's in most of the Alps. Are the trail surfaces comparable to more northern areas, like Briançon / Embrun? (kinda far-fetched question but hey, might as well try... )


Not a big fan of Conti's, especially for the front, but hey that's my 2 cents. Like I said, many locals ride with HR 2.35 for the front, ok it's not that light but hey it's more than a 2.1 to me. Recently I try a Nevegal 2.35 Folding Stick-E and I got a revelation  (740 grams and the stick-e compound is at least as good as the super tacky, wich is much more heavier).

For the rear well, the TT is great except for the braking, but that's an XC tyre. Again, many locals ride with a 2.25 Crossmark.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

I hear ya.

I'll probably take a couple of tires along for good measure. We're going to press-fit 4 people and bikes into one car, though, so I don't think I'm going to be allowed to take my whole collection.

Pics hopefully up by Nov 1st


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

As promised, some pics in a gallery here.

I actually felt like complete [email protected] for most of the week (old hip injury that is not healing wel at all...) so I ended up walking some of the more challenging sections I wanted to try, or regretting not walking and almost slipping off into the abyss. The views were excellent, often giving us a glimpse of the Mediterranean to the south and 10.000 ft peaks to the north; the trails and trailside scenery were everything we could ask for. On the other hand, while it may have been my not being on the ball completely, my impression was many sections were very fault-intolerant. One slip and you've had it.

For the most part we followed the FFC's marked routes, which are great fun. France has to be the most MTB-friendly country in Europe, with many, many clearly marked MTB trails, tons of information available both locally and on the internet, and a very relaxed attitude from other trail users. A marked difference compared to home!

Finally, the weather was great this time of year, although when we left northbound for home we ran into torrential rains, snow above 3000 ft., and a general feeling we left just in time. The trails seem to dry very quickly, however, so a showers shouldn't be a deterrant to anybody.

Happy trails!
eric


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Footnote:

I've made a cleaned up version of the GPS tracks I logged while out riding. While most of them cover marked routes, there's a bit of our own creativity in there as well.

GPX file on DropBox

Cheers,
Eric


----------

